# Rob- Natural Light Portrait



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2016)

I haven't had much new to shoot the last few weeks, so I'm going through old shoots and looking for anything good that I never got around to retouching. I'm feeling pretty good about this one, although I probably spent more time retouching it than I should have; I got a little OCD with the dodge and burn. Tell me what you think.

Natural light + reflector
EOS 5D
135mm @f/2.2
1/500th sec
ISO 320







Before/After:


----------



## manny212 (Feb 2, 2016)

DanOstergren said:


> I got a little OCD with the dodge and burn



HAHAHAHA , I know the feeling . LOL 

Dan on all accounts it looks great . Think you did a nice job , OCD and all .


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2016)

manny212 said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > I got a little OCD with the dodge and burn
> ...


Thanks man.


----------



## nf1 (Feb 2, 2016)

I like it, but can I have one suggestion - try and burn the out of focus leaves - my eyes keep going at them.


----------



## xDarek (Feb 2, 2016)

You did such a good job with the retouching.The pic is looking amazing!


----------



## FKP007 (Feb 2, 2016)

Good image but man he looks like he has ants on his face. I would clone some of those out as they are proper distracting especially when you combine the tarzan esq style of image you can't help but thing they are ants.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2016)

FKP007 said:


> Good image but man he looks like he has ants on his face. I would clone some of those out as they are proper distracting especially when you combine the tarzan esq style of image you can't help but thing they are ants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


The moles?


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2016)

nf1 said:


> I like it, but can I have one suggestion - try and burn the out of focus leaves - my eyes keep going at them.


Thats a good idea, thank you. I focus so much on the model/ skin that I often forget to pay enough attention to the rest of the photo.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2016)

xDarek said:


> You did such a good job with the retouching.The pic is looking amazing!


Thank you.


----------



## FKP007 (Feb 2, 2016)

DanOstergren said:


> FKP007 said:
> 
> 
> > Good image but man he looks like he has ants on his face. I would clone some of those out as they are proper distracting especially when you combine the tarzan esq style of image you can't help but thing they are ants.
> ...


Yes the moles.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice shot. Man, if I looked like that, I'd lob those ants off.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2016)

FKP007 said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > FKP007 said:
> ...


Ok. I removed a few (the tiny ones), but kept a few as well. I try to leave things like moles and distinct scars for portraits. If it were a commercial shoot or at a client's request then I would remove them, but since it's personal work I wouldn't feel ok with removing all of the moles; they're so distinct to his appearance. 

Also (unrelated to the moles), I warmed up his skin tone a little bit just to give it a healthier, less green look. I'd love to know what you think. I replaced the images in the first post with the updated ones.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice shot. Man, if I looked like that, I'd lob those ants off.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's more of a personal choice for me to keep them. Had he asked, I would remove them, but he's never mentioned them during either of the two shoots we've done, and I usually don't ask.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2016)

nf1 said:


> I like it, but can I have one suggestion - try and burn the out of focus leaves - my eyes keep going at them.


Fixed. What do you think?


----------



## FKP007 (Feb 2, 2016)

DanOstergren said:


> FKP007 said:
> 
> 
> > DanOstergren said:
> ...


It's better but you left the Queen ant still there...the big one. I think because you've done such a good job with the skin retouch his skin is so clean and perfect that these very dark contrasty moles jump right out. I would keep the small ones in remove the massive one and then clone in another small one in its place. This way you keep his moles but reduce their impact. Also lighten them down by 30% or so. Prefer the warmer skin tone..good call.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2016)

FKP007 said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > FKP007 said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Geez, your "before" photos look better than my "after" photos. *sigh* 

Really outstanding work. The moles don't really bother me, especially since it's meant to be a personal photo for the model. For commercial work, then yes, take it out. But it's not like he doesn't know he has them.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2016)

cherylynne1 said:


> Geez, your "before" photos look better than my "after" photos. *sigh*
> 
> Really outstanding work. The moles don't really bother me, especially since it's meant to be a personal photo for the model. For commercial work, then yes, take it out. But it's not like he doesn't know he has them.


Thank you. 
I feel the same way about the moles.


----------



## FKP007 (Feb 3, 2016)

Yeah for a personal portrait it's no problem, commercial got to go and also if you're just showcasing here on the forum to demonstrate a good image there is no reason they need to stay. Just get rid and post up the results...I'm dying to see the image with them gone lol

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## mmaria (Feb 3, 2016)

yup, your retouching is really really good... as always

I don't care for the moles because they're part of him... however I would slightly desaturate the green, because the green is strong "complicated" color, it overpowers skin tones and it draws more attention then it should (you can call this as my personal taste, my personal attitude towards the green or whatever ... I always change green tones and desaturate them)

of course... jmho, you might not seen green this way


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 3, 2016)

FKP007 said:


> Yeah for a personal portrait it's no problem, commercial got to go and also if you're just showcasing here on the forum to demonstrate a good image there is no reason they need to stay. Just get rid and post up the results...I'm dying to see the image with them gone lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk





mmaria said:


> yup, your retouching is really really good... as always
> 
> I don't care for the moles because they're part of him... however I would slightly desaturate the green, because the green is strong "complicated" color, it overpowers skin tones and it draws more attention then it should (you can call this as my personal taste, my personal attitude towards the green or whatever ... I always change green tones and desaturate them)
> 
> of course... jmho, you might not seen green this way


Here's a version with all but the beauty mark removed, and I made the greens just a little bit less vibrant.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 4, 2016)

so... what do YOU think now?


----------



## FKP007 (Feb 4, 2016)

DanOstergren said:


> FKP007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah for a personal portrait it's no problem, commercial got to go and also if you're just showcasing here on the forum to demonstrate a good image there is no reason they need to stay. Just get rid and post up the results...I'm dying to see the image with them gone lol
> ...


Looks way better. No distractions just a nice quality shot. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 4, 2016)

FKP007 said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > FKP007 said:
> ...


Thank you. I spent way more time retouching this shot than I normally do. I like the results, but at the same time I'm wondering if it looks a little too artificial.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 4, 2016)

mmaria said:


> so... what do YOU think now?


I like both versions, but I think the one where he only has the beauty mark is more charming.


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 4, 2016)

Okay I hate to even say this. But his ear on the camera right looks detached from his head, it needs a little blending. Maybe I am the only one that thinks this, I know you shoot with a shallow DOF which is one of the many reasons I like your work so much. 
And I love the editing and photo work on this, great job!


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 4, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Okay I hate to even say this. But his ear on the camera right looks detached from his head, it needs a little blending. Maybe I am the only one that thinks this, I know you shoot with a shallow DOF which is one of the many reasons I like your work so much.
> And I love the editing and photo work on this, great job!


I'm not sure I'm seeing what you mean, but I appreciate the feedback. Thank you.


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 4, 2016)

DanOstergren said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I hate to even say this. But his ear on the camera right looks detached from his head, it needs a little blending. Maybe I am the only one that thinks this, I know you shoot with a shallow DOF which is one of the many reasons I like your work so much.
> ...



I see all sorts of things that are most likely not there!


----------



## FKP007 (Feb 5, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Okay I hate to even say this. But his ear on the camera right looks detached from his head, it needs a little blending. Maybe I am the only one that thinks this, I know you shoot with a shallow DOF which is one of the many reasons I like your work so much.
> And I love the editing and photo work on this, great job!


Don't see it either. Personally think nothing more needs doing to this portrait. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 5, 2016)

FKP007 said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I hate to even say this. But his ear on the camera right looks detached from his head, it needs a little blending. Maybe I am the only one that thinks this, I know you shoot with a shallow DOF which is one of the many reasons I like your work so much.
> ...



Like I said I am nuts, It isn't the first time it's happened!


----------



## Garasaki (Feb 5, 2016)

I can see how the ear might be viewed as detached.  The subjects dark black hair separates his face from that ear in sort of an unusual way, due to the angle and the way his head is positioned, it looks almost as if a wedge has been inserted between the ear and the head.

I didn't notice it on the first viewing and I'm not sure I could imagine any way to "fix" it, although I also don't think it's truly a problem.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 6, 2016)

Garasaki said:


> I can see how the ear might be viewed as detached.  The subjects dark black hair separates his face from that ear in sort of an unusual way, due to the angle and the way his head is positioned, it looks almost as if a wedge has been inserted between the ear and the head.
> 
> I didn't notice it on the first viewing and I'm not sure I could imagine any way to "fix" it, although I also don't think it's truly a problem.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------

